# Puppy popsicles for a hot day :)



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My dogs have been really warm lately...so I wanted to give them a cool treat lol. I made the following, and they seem to LOVE it. Bryco can't have chicken so I wanted something not broth based...I mixed up the following and was pretty happy and the dogs LOVED them.

1 cup water
3/4 cup plain, lowfat yogurt
1/4 cup peanut butter (you can use all natural if that's your thing, I just used regular...it was what I had in the house)

Blend together with an electric mixer if you have one.

Put into ice cube trays...smaller is better 

Freeze...after they're frozen pop them all out into a bag and store in freezer.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

great idea!!! gotta try this one........


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Probiotics, protein and hydration not to mention cooling off lol...mine are fans. I initially was gonna do chicken broth ones I've read about but realized lil Bryco couldn't have any. Mine keep looking for more but I don't want to make them sick lol. Let me know how Mr. Chico likes it!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Great idea! I wonder if I can just skip the peanut butter and just make frozen yogurt pops? They already get yogurt so their tummies won't have to adjust to anything new. 
Thank you! I'm going to freeze some now and see how they come out.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Great idea! I wonder if I can just skip the peanut butter and just make frozen yogurt pops? They already get yogurt so their tummies won't have to adjust to anything new.
> Thank you! I'm going to freeze some now and see how they come out.


I'm sure you can skip the PB...I just didn't want to do full on yogurt pops only because it might be too much ??

Edited to add...thats where the water came in...but if yours are used to yogurt I bet you could just freeze that and they'd love it!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

This is going to sound like a "duhhhh" question, but how do you feed it to them - put it in a bowl - crush it up? Knowing my chi-peas they'd take the treat out and smear it on the floor trying to lick it! LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Suekadue said:


> This is going to sound like a "duhhhh" question, but how do you feed it to them - put it in a bowl - crush it up? Knowing my chi-peas they'd take the treat out and smear it on the floor trying to lick it! LOL


Mine tried to run to the carpet to eat theres so I just gated them in on the tile...they kinda kept it in the bowls at first but then gave up lol. You could prob. put them outside on a towel with it or even on carpet and it'd be fine? hahaha naughty little chi-peas


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Great idea!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea. I'm going to make some and let them freeze over night for tomorrow. 
x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine keep dancing around every time I go to the freezer now, lol. They love them.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahahaha thats soooo sweet!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Brilliant idea as its warm here but not as sunny as it was i will make these with out the pea nut butter though i wonder if i could put fruit in them??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sure you could put anything in them you know already agrees w/ your chi, its just a nice chilly way to give them a normal treat!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks for posting it, Kristi!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Mine keep dancing around every time I go to the freezer now, lol. They love them.


omg that is hilarious!!  Oh, leila said if i die she wants you to adopt her. haha


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

heheh Pupsicles.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fantastic Idea!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I like this idea, a way to keep the chi's cool during the summer.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

got a batch in the freezer right now..... I'll give em one tomorrow...... they look tasty!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm gonna try this, too! Thanks.. =D


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Great idea! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got one out of freezer before leaving for work and give to Chico... he didn't quite know what to do with it since he has never had a Popsicle before but it didn't' take him long to figure it out that it was DElicious.....lol...... he licked it right up

thanks for the recipe!!! its a keeper fer sure


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Gonna try this for my pack.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

YUMMY mom....I love this pupsicles....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That's really cute I'll have to try this too! Thanks!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

This was a great idea! I'm going to make them for the pups tonight, I'm sure they will love them!


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

What a great idea think I will defo make a batch up for lola!!
Puppy Popsicle how adorable... Lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jan896 said:


> YUMMY mom....I love this pupsicles....


Hehe mine love them too...I've made them three or four times now because its been in the high ninetys for the past 2 weeks and its killer. I worry they dont stay hydrated enough coz they just lay around but they will down these like they're goin' outta style.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I made these! I didn't have any ice cube trays (we have an icemaker) so I froze it in a small bowl. 
I just scooped out a little like ice cream and put it on a plate...
Frankie loved it!!!! Ben kept trying it but I think he likes it too!!!!
Thanks for the recipe :hello1:


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We make these too!


----------

